# Questions about Bonding pouches from a potential Hegie noob



## TheRevJake (Mar 15, 2014)

So I have been thinking about getting one for years but never really acted on it. Finally I decided to sit down and do as much research on owning a Hedgehog as possible. One thing that ive come across that i cant quite seem to get a basic answer about is the subject of bonding pouches. I understand that these are used to make the bonding process between you and the Hedgehog easier and hopefully quicker. What i dont understand is when exactly the pouches are to be used. Many sites ive come across say to handle the hedgehog bare handed to help the bonding process. Are these supposed to be something that you put the hedgehog in to carry it around while doing daily activities??? Whats the difference between the pouches and the blankets??? Any answers to these questions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello! I think it's wonderful that you are doing your research before getting a hedgehog! I realize that this question is a week old, but if you are still curious, bonding pouches can be used in their cages alone for them to hide in, or for them to just be carried around in by you or when you are bonding, you can let him sleep in one. For some, it is much less intimidating to hold a hog with a piece of fabric (with no loose threads!) while getting the hang of things. Pouches are like little bags that are double layered, and blankets are just one layer. In the end, do what you are comfortable with! Good luck with your hedgehog if you end up getting one


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

The bonding pouch can be used for many things, just like TeddysMommy said  for instance, I slept with Tansy's bonding pouch for a couple days before I picked her up for the breeder, so it would smell like me. Then I put it inside the hut that's in her cage, where she sleeps. It really helped to have it to pick her up with for the first couple weeks, since she was still puffing up a lot (and also pooping like crazy!). Now I have a couple bonding pouches, and I use one for her hut and the other for her to sleep inside when I'm watching TV or studying.


----------

